# GSG Offers Brother Entrepreneur 6-Plus PR670E Six Needle Home Embroidery Machine



## Deborah Sexton

The Brother Entrepreneur 6-Plus PR670E, available from GSG, combines the user-friendly features of a home embroidery machine with the speed and capabilities of a commercial model. Features include a large 8-inch by 12-inch embroidery area, six needles with customizable settings and on-screen letter input and editing capabilities. 

The PR670E also has a 10.1-inch, built-in, high-definition LCD display, with a scrolling menu; large, intuitive icons; and adjustable brightness for easy viewing and navigation. It comes with 60 built-in embroidery designs and 37 fonts, including 12 monogramming styles, 50 utility stitch designs and 10 buttonhole styles in three sizes. And four sizes of embroidery frames are included as well.

Designed for productivity, the PR670E also offers high-speed acceleration, reaching up to 1,000 stitches per minute in 7 seconds on both initial startup and thread trims. Plus, smart progress and intuitive color management features, as well as color grouping and sorting, provide professional control and take any kind of sewing to a professional level. 

At the same time, the machine is engineered for quiet operation, creating minimal noise and disruption for home use. And an expandable library of built-in HD video tutorials that can be viewed on the machine’s display get you up to speed quickly on topics from basic operations to specific embroidery functions.

GSG is a consumable and equipment wholesale distributor for the apparel decorating, digital printing, electrical sign, and commercial sign markets. For more information about GSG visit the website at www.GoGSG.com, email [email protected], or call 1-800-366-1776.


----------

